# Software versions ???



## rumbarrel (Apr 15, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what is the latest software version being used for the Dtivos?

And is it safe to allow my machines to download it now?

A while back I upgraded my machines and was told not to plug it into the phone jack so it would stay on, what was then considered, the more stable version.

Current version is : 6.2-01-2-381

Because of not having connected to phone line...it's compiled hundreds of messages that i WISH i'd have deleted (and WOULD have, had i known they would eventually cause a problem).

Now it appears I'll have to do a clear and delete all to get rid of them, and lose all my recordings too. :-( Thanks for any help that you can provide. :up:

I'd like to know if it's safe to use the current version being supplied so i can plug back into phone jack after i reset.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.4 (6.4f, I think) is the current version. I don't know what you mean by "safe". If you have a "hacked" box, you will definitely want to do the 6.4 upgrade in a controlled fashion. The slices are probably already on your box so you just need to do the upgrade manually. If you have not hacked, then I don't see an issue.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

For Series 1 DTiVos it's 3.5d


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

v6.4a is the latest Series 2 DirecTivo release.


----------



## rumbarrel (Apr 15, 2002)

i've been trying to get the 6.4 update to one of my machines..(non-hacked)....i've forced phone calls dozens of times in the past 5 -6 days and cant get the upgrade.

Is it possible since 6.4 came out a year and a half ago, that they aren't sending it out anymore?


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I replaced my hard drive just a few months ago and it took 4 or 5 days to update come through. I called Directv immediately to get my locals quicker on the new software (6.2) and the automated service reset my receiver pretty quickly. My dvr missed a call (service did not answer) so had to wait another night for a service connection. I rebooted a couple times before the update installed. Sooooo... make sure your dvr is making a successful service connection each night or it won't download. Good Luck.


----------



## jacket88 (Sep 12, 2002)

rumbarrel said:


> i've been trying to get the 6.4 update to one of my machines..(non-hacked)....i've forced phone calls dozens of times in the past 5 -6 days and cant get the upgrade.
> 
> Is it possible since 6.4 came out a year and a half ago, that they aren't sending it out anymore?


I've got the same question. My HDVR2 had pixelation problems so I borrowed an R10 from a friend and hasn't been used for a few years. It has version 6.1 on it at the moment and has not updated yet in 3 weeks of being turned on/connected to a phone line. I'm hoping it'll update at some point.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

As well as turned on and connected, you need to manually make a call... OFTEN... so the software may download over the telephone line... as far as I know, the update is so large that it won't download all at once


----------



## jacket88 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm thinking the updates have been turned off on directv's end somehow. My new (to me) R10 has now been hooked up for well over a month with at least 1 call a day and no update yet.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The updates usually take about 3 days when they are available over the phone line. You can tell that it is downloading if it uses the phone for a fairly long period of time (30-60 minutes). If the phone connection is not good and it stops downloading in the middle, it will need to re-download that slice. This would cause it to take longer.


----------

